# Mystery hub, please help identify.



## DJF (Nov 17, 2022)

Here we have a New Departure Model D Triplspeed hub, however....

It is a prototype sold recently at the Grandchild's estate sale of AJ Musselman.

Supposedly 20s-30s prototype with left hand motor drive gear but for what is anyone's guess.

I have included pictures hoping someone can help identify the parts or at least the larger chain ring/gear.

I pose to you, what could this have been used on as it is obviously an early motor driven bicycle hub?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 17, 2022)

The way the secondary cog is mounted gives me some pause. 
I can't imagine it was used as a prototype for such a major company in that capacity. 

A standard fore-end drive cog being modified in such a way as to not thread on but whatever that mount method....
It just doesn't seem realistic to me but what do I know of this era? 
It seems as though if they were making a prototype motor drive hub they would have threaded that hub shell and the "cog" but it appears more crudely welded / stamped / modified in such a way I'm not sure it could be duplicated in an effective manner.


----------



## DJF (Nov 17, 2022)

As soon as I have this experimental beauty in my hot little hands I will tear it down and post pics of the parts and how they are mounted together. 
I thought the same but it was sold with dozens of prototype parts and frames from the factory dating from teens to 70s so I don't doubt its lineage or past. Just what it was used for.

My only guess as it was never sold to the public is it is a "mule" or test rig as it has been put under load to the point of breaking some of the spoke holes and as you can see it was repaired. Being it was made for a motor drive it would be quite a bit of stress.

I wonder if this was to fill the gap left by narrow Cobin dual ring hubs leaving the market.

Prototypes from some companies are ridiculously crude using whatever is handy but that is the point to simply test an idea.

I am hoping someone can ID the crank ring/secondary ring to start dating it.

One note of interest is chrome plating on ND started in 1930, and you can see it is made up of both chrome, nickle and unfinished parts. Definitely not meant to go into the market like this.

You can still see the torch marks used to flare the secondary ring, I am wondering if they threaded it or press fit it on, but alas wont know for about a week. However they did it, the rig and secondary was able to take enough stress to bust spoke holes in the hub.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2022)

That larger gear sure looks like a late 40's-50's Huffy chainring. Much later than the supposed era of this piece.









						Sprocket compilation  PIC HEAVY | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

I have a fairly large collection of sprockets dating from 2000 back to 1890's.  I am hoping by posting the collection, it will help people find maker and date range of their bicycle.  I also need help finding maker and date range of many of my sprockets.  If you know information about any of...




					thecabe.com


----------



## DJF (Nov 17, 2022)

Not for sure of the time frame, only starting with what I was told. 
I have found similar chain rings from all decades but not specifically this one.

Hence the mystery. It is not uncommon at all for a company to pull anything they have on a shelf to experiment with.

The axle shaft is longer than normal I think, and the secondary gear side cup is one I have never seen before.


----------



## Rambler (Nov 17, 2022)

DJF said:


> Here we have a New Departure Model D Triplspeed hub, however....
> 
> It is a prototype sold recently at the Grandchild's estate sale of AJ Musselman.
> 
> ...




Just a suggestion, somewhat similar drivetrain setups are often used on adult 3-wheeled bicycles, possibly this hub was intended for something like that.


----------



## DJF (Nov 17, 2022)

That is a curious thought but one that might hold water.

For those wondering about the history. It had been held by Ronald Salter whose auction was last Nov 12 in WV. He or his wife was the grandchild to Mr. AJ Musselman the inventor of New Departure. Mr Salter is or was in his 80s.

Isn't it amazing what families hold onto?


----------



## DJF (Nov 17, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> That larger gear sure looks like a late 40's-50's Huffy chainring. Much later than the supposed era of this piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one on the wall looks identical as far as I can see but the one on the bike is wrong. I ruled it out early on as the second ring in from the outer chain ring is 3 times too wide.


----------



## DJF (Nov 17, 2022)

What was the first year for the Triplspeed?


----------



## DJF (Nov 22, 2022)

In my hot little hands, here are the new photos. 
The secondary gear is brazed on and is perfectly leveled and squared to hub with a warp of less than 3%.
Brazing was used to fill in space between added secondary gear and then turned down.

I know next to nothing about this "Triplspeed", anyone have information?
First year sold?
Service manual, instruction manual?


----------



## mrg (Nov 23, 2022)

I have had a few similar regular 3 spd hubs ( SA & other euro/japan ) setup for 3 wheeler, some they didn't even bother to drill the spoke holes.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 29, 2022)

Hi! 
 I have a new departure triple speed on my 46 Schwinn. I believe they came out around 1950 as an add on kit for the new departure single speed hubs. To set up the adjustment it has to be in second gear and the cable is adjusted fully tight until it slips. Then adjusted fully loose till it slips then set in the middle of those two points.


----------

